# PTSB Plus Package



## DublinTexas (14 Feb 2011)

Permanenttsb has just launched a Plus Package to their current account:

From Travel Insurance to PC support, we’re giving you a whole lot more, for a whole lot less. It’s all part of the Plus Package – a new range of benefits available with your Current Account, from just €10 per month (includes Government Levy).

More details [broken link removed].

T&C are [broken link removed].

Not really tempting for me and a wild mix of benefits but maybe this is the start of something with PTSB.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (14 Feb 2011)

Sounds like something to rival UB's UFirst account. I think the PTSB option is far better than the UB equivalent.

Firstly its an add on to an existing current account that can be added and removed. The UB option is a specific account type; a lot less flexible.

Secondly, the benefits in Plus appear far more targeted in comparison to UFirst. I have UFirst and only find 50% of its benefits relevant. I would find 90% of the Plus benifets to be relevant to me.

I can only hope that UB will look at this and shake up their offering.


----------



## theresa1 (14 Feb 2011)

Just another revenue stream for PTSB - noticed it earlier on open24 and was wondering what it was.


----------



## DublinTexas (15 Feb 2011)

For someone who is travelling this could be interesting.

Example:
A similar travel insurance cost 30€.
4 Lounge passes cost about 80€.
Mobile Phone insurance cost about 72€ (O2 price as example)

So that's about 182€ a year while the plus package cost 120€ a year.

It's another revenue stream but it might make sense for some people.


----------



## horusd (15 Feb 2011)

Hmmm.  I rang PTSB as an existing customer asking about cover on the travel insurance package.  Nobody has any concrete info, and there is no link to T&C's on webpage.  They can't say if cover is exactly the same as ACE's normal package.Transferred to some UK office who told me they could only give T&C's if I signed up first...daft or wha !  Then transferred back to PTSB and told they will send me out details, but I don't have the foggiest what actual cover is on offer until I see this.   I would hold-off on this until I knew exaclty what the cover offered is, there may be exclusions etc and it would be awful to find these out after you bought the thing, or worse still while in hospital abroad. Surely there is a requirement to be upfront with this info? I said this to them, so hopefully they will link the website to a policy document.


----------



## DublinTexas (15 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> Hmmm. I rang PTSB as an existing customer asking about cover on the travel insurance package. Nobody has any concrete info, and there is no link to T&C's on webpage. They can't say if cover is exactly the same as ACE's normal package.Transferred to some UK office who told me they could only give T&C's if I signed up first...daft or wha ! Then transferred back to PTSB and told they will send me out details, but I don't have the foggiest what actual cover is on offer until I see this. I would hold-off on this until I knew exaclty what the cover offered is, there may be exclusions etc and it would be awful to find these out after you bought the thing, or worse still while in hospital abroad. Surely there is a requirement to be upfront with this info? I said this to them, so hopefully they will link the website to a policy document.


 
As I posted above, T&C are [broken link removed].

And all details including the Travel Insurance Terman are as pdf [broken link removed].


----------



## horusd (15 Feb 2011)

Lol DublinTexas.....I missed that on ur original post,( I wonder does the benefit package cover new glasses ) and spent 20 mins on the phone as a result! Still PTSB could have easily linked to that from webpage.  Strange that they didn't know where to locate this when I asked ?


----------



## horusd (15 Feb 2011)

Had a look at the benefits and policy. The only thing of real interest to me was the travel cover. It seems to be the same policy package as Ace offer directly. As I have worldwide medical cover already, the annual cost of a worldwide cover with Ace direct would be €46 compared to paying €120 on this package- not interested so.


----------

